
Demand for sand is fuelling murders, mafias and ecological devastation - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-01-11/illegal-sand-trade-india-mafia-murders-vince-beiser/11779570
======
B1FF_PSUVM
The article just states "Sand from the desert is unsuitable for construction,"
without further explanation. A search on that comes up with:

"Desert sand grains are finer and smoother so their surface chemistry would
not be able to offer sufficient number of multidirectional chemical linkages.
... Sea sand does not have high compressive strength, high tensile strength
etc so it cannot be used in construction activities."

